# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کمک پس از گرفتن کد سوابق ترمیم معدل باید چکارکنم؟

## reza_leran

سلام به همه 
من ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کردم . کد سوابق رو هم از سایت dipcode گرفتم . 
الان باید چکار کنم ؟ اونو جایگزین قبلی کنم ؟ دیگه چیو باید تغییر بدم ؟ معدل کتبی با معدل کلم هم قاعدتا تغییر کرده ولی من معدلای جدیدمو حساب نکردم . نیاز هست حساب کنم ؟
 توروووووو خدا راهنماییم کنین . خیلی استرس گرفتتم

----------


## mazani deter

سلام اگه اطلاع کافی ندارید حتما فردا به اداره پست شهرتون یا جایی مثل اموزش وپرورش یا مدرستون مراجعه کنید که هم معدل بهتون بدن وهم مشکل سوابقتونوحل کنند. 
موفق باشید

----------


## joozef

داداش عنوان تاپیکتو دیدم، گفتم 9ماه دیگه بچه به دستی !  :Yahoo (21):

----------

